# Prenatal vitamins?



## Crazywaiter

I was just curious what prenatal vitamins everyone takes? I know it's not a home birth question, but I was hoping to get some answers from natural minded mamas. 

Thanks!!


----------



## NaturalMomma

At the beginning I took Rainbow Light. Now I take ones that my co-op makes, from whole foods. I really like them.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thanks for responding! I'll check out Whole Foods.


----------



## patooti

I don't take any general ones. I took folic acid during first tri (and prior to BFP) and I take magnesium because I tend to be deficient and iron because I was a little low at my 28 week check. I also take Omega-3 oil capsules.

My midwife and GP do not recommend them but emphasise a good diet.


----------



## misspriss

I take Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal System (6 per day), and Nordic Naturals Daily Prenatal DHA. My midwife does recommend a vitamin and a DHA, and she really likes the ones I am taking. 

I also take probiotics and digestive enzymes, but those are for my comfort! So far I've had (somewhat) regular BMs, no major constipation, and the enzymes help (but don't cure) my heartburn....


----------



## Maltee

I also take Rainbow Light one-a-day prenatals. I have a sensitive stomach and in the past even regular multi-vitamins would give me heartburn or a stomach ache, but the Rainbow Lights are made to be gentle on the stomach and they haven't bothered me at all. I've been taking them for months. 

I also really like the Rainbow Light DHA pills. I've tried several other DHA pills, including Nordic Naturals, and they tend to bother my stomach. But not the Rainbow Lights!


----------



## MindUtopia

I take Solgar Prenatal Nutrients. I've heard good things about the Rainbow Light and also New Chapter ones, but those are harder to get over here and I've found Solgar works well for me. I had a lot of problems with prenatals when we were TTC because they gave me horrible stomach problems (literally we almost put off TTC because my GP thought I had a liver infection or a stomach ulcer!). But I've felt great since I switched to the Solgar ones and my iron levels have been really nice and high. I'm a vegetarian so that was important.


----------



## misspriss

Maltee said:


> I also take Rainbow Light one-a-day prenatals. I have a sensitive stomach and in the past even regular multi-vitamins would give me heartburn or a stomach ache, but the Rainbow Lights are made to be gentle on the stomach and they haven't bothered me at all. I've been taking them for months.
> 
> I also really like the Rainbow Light DHA pills. I've tried several other DHA pills, including Nordic Naturals, and they tend to bother my stomach. But not the Rainbow Lights!

I started taking Nordic Naturals because the Rainbow Light DHA pills were always sold out! They must be super popular!


----------



## sunnylove

I don't take any. I highly, highly doubt they actually make a huge difference.


----------



## Brightstarshi

fresh fruit,fresh salads,vegetables


----------



## Anjali

I highly suggest New Chapter. I did a lot of research before purchasing prenatal vitamins and these seemed to be the best. I'm on them now (great for use outside pregnancy as well), and they're non synthetic. You can find them at Whole Foods.


----------



## jensha

Vitamin Code Raw prenatal are the best, IMO.


----------



## Fortune Cooki

jensha said:


> Vitamin Code Raw prenatal are the best, IMO.

I take these as well, and the DHA.


----------



## sensorvint

The proper diet has to be followed in time of pregnancy for the proper growth of the Baby. Proper consultation of doctor is necessary for better results.


----------



## sweetavenue

I also take Vitamin Code raw prenatals and their DHA as well. I think it eliminated my morning sickness- love these vitamins.


----------



## Jtiki

Rainbow light one a day.


----------



## aliss

A generic, and a good green smoothie daily (kale, etc)


----------



## TTCBean

I use New Chapter, they are amazing. Highly recommend.


----------

